# Desperate for help



## matsmom (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a 8 month old pygmy that is very tiny. My 3 month old kid is bigger than her. She was bred by accident. By the time I figured it out and began to panic she was so far along that I knew it wouldn't do me any good to try to abort so I left her. Her ligaments are beginning to soften and she is making preparations and I have not been able to find a vet in my area that could help me if needed. I have a friend that is a large animal vet and anytime I have needed anything he has always been there. When I asked if he, or any other vets around, could help if a c section is needed I was told no. I have asked people at farm supply stores and neighboring cattle farms who they recommend and have not gotten anywhere. I have a medical background and have helped my other nanny deliver her first kid but I don't think I will be able to do much for this little girl. I can see one leg along her side because the kid is so large inside of her. I was really hoping for twins but I don't think that is going to happen. Anyone have any advice for me helping my little girl? she is bred to another pygmy and he has been overly protective of her. I haven't seperated her yet because he is uncontrollable without her. She can almost walk under him. Thanks everyone.


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2011)

I pray this turns out ok for you  

But you REALLY need a C-Section.

What state are you in?


----------



## matsmom (Aug 18, 2011)

I am in West Virginia. In Charleston (a couple of hours away) goats are more common than in my area of the state. We have lots of large animal vets but not any that have been willing to do the section. I have even called and spoke with vet techs only to have the dr call me back and give me some tips for helping her. One vet used to do them but she said the outcome was never good and they almost always lost the kids. I am kind of stuck. I never imagined she was going to stay so small. Its almost as if she has a dwarf gene of some type. The breeder I got her from had several kids to chose from and we took two from two nannies and the other one has grown fine.


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know how far these 2 vets are from you...but they are WV and are members of the American Association of Small Ruminant Practitioners.

http://aasrp.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=1&subarticlenbr=15

Hopefully one of them can help!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 18, 2011)

z


----------



## matsmom (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks. I checked that site you put the link up for and those vets are farther than the ones in Charleston. Thank you for trying. She may surprise me and pop the kid out like nothing. Since the baby has dropped she doesn't look as bad or as uncomfortable as she did before. Thanks again.


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2011)

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 18, 2011)

You don't necessarily NEED a C-Section. Though it's unnerving thinking that it won't be available in the case that it is necessary. I had a 50-ish pound mini doe kid with a nearly 8 pound single doeling this spring. She got it out, though it took a good deal of assistance. The kid was about 1/3 the height of her mother when she stood up!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you have an OB loop?  If not I'd get one now.  Or a woven slip lead if you can't get the OB loop in time.  Your friend/vet may not be willing to do a C-section, but see if you can get them on call to assist with the delivery.  Hopefully it doesn't come to this, but a worst case scenario if she can't deliver the kid is that your vet will have to remove the kid in pieces in order to save her.  But a practiced vet with plenty of experience delivering dystocias might be more likely to deliver the kid successfully so I'd want them nearby either way.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 18, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Do you have an OB loop?  If not I'd get one now.  Or a woven slip lead if you can't get the OB loop in time.  Your friend/vet may not be willing to do a C-section, but see if you can get them on call to assist with the delivery.  Hopefully it doesn't come to this, but a worst case scenario if she can't deliver the kid is that your vet will have to remove the kid in pieces in order to save her.  But a practiced vet with plenty of experience delivering dystocias might be more likely to deliver the kid successfully so I'd want them nearby either way.


x2

They aren't expensive and I really REALLY wish I had bought one when after we lost our last baby.  Some nice lubricant is probably in order to.  One thing you may encounter is a breech kid and it might also help to do some research or look up videos if they are out there of how to help if this happens.


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 18, 2011)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fiasco farm has some pretty good info on delivering kids and the different positions that they can come out etc...  It is very helpful.  I have been hoping to write a delivery blog, but just haven't got it up on my blog yet...


----------



## kstaven (Aug 19, 2011)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 

Try breeched twins at 4 A.M. You will be glad to have the right tools. We have a great vet here but she is in such high demand that some times you are on your own.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 19, 2011)

On the doe being smaller than the other that you bought at the same time, was she ever checked for coccidiosis?  That can stunt a goat pretty badly when they're kids.

I have a doe who _always_ has a horrible time delivering,  I had to have the vet out this year to pull her whopper buckling.  I tried every trick I knew in my 10yrs experience delivering babies, and nothing worked.  I turned my back to get some supplies ready (he was getting ready to cut the kid up) and he took one last try and pulled the boy out...alive...I'd give anything if I would have been watching to see how he did it.

The point is, a C-section would have been my last-resort choice, I'd rather lose the baby than risk losing them both, IF the kid can be delivered vaginally.

I'm not sure how far along your girl is, but if she's w/in a month of kidding, I would cut back drastically on her grain, you don't want to 'help' the kid get bigger.  Of course, if she goes any day now, there won't be time for that to help much.

Hoping the doe / kid(s) do fine for you.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree completely about the coccidiosis.  If your kids aren't growing out properly it's time for a management review, particularly in terms of parasite control but also nutrition for your weanlings.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 19, 2011)

Too late to abort?  If she's even a month away I think I'd abort. Kids do most of their growing that last month, so chances are they'd be much smaller and she'd probably do ok aborting them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 19, 2011)

Even if the kid is large now... it's just going to get bigger before it is born. I would seriously consider using lute on her.  Maybe you can get the vet to sonogram her to see how many and how far along.  This would give you a better grasp of the actual situation to make a decision one way or the other.


----------



## Breezy Meadow Farm (Aug 19, 2011)

i recomend to have powerade/gaterade, close by to give the doe energy, it helps us a lot, we had a doe get her baby stuck _*AT A FAIR*_ it was stressful but the buckling and mother lived (Morning Star Midnight Romance) We are praying for you


----------



## genuck (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope everything goes well, waiting to see how this pans out for you.  Good luck!


----------

